# Herters 72s



## rnelson5 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just picked up 12 72 mallards off of a trading page tonight and was curious about the size. I know the 72s are bigger than the 63s but just curious compared to modern plastic decoys like say an avian x or GHG.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2017)

Are they foam?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2017)

You will have hard time with the paint. I a dozen Canada goose decoys and every time they were scratched the white foam would show.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 3, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> You will have hard time with the paint. I a dozen Canada goose decoys and every time they were scratched the white foam would show.



Ya I understand that is part of having a foam decoy, but I fell in love with the foam Homers I bought this past year. These will be restle coated and repainted before next season so the foam showing won't be a problem.  I think I like the nostalgia of hunting over those old decoys more than anything.


plus....... they WONT sink!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 4, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya I understand that is part of having a foam decoy, but I fell in love with the foam Homers I bought this past year. These will be restle coated and repainted before next season so the foam showing won't be a problem.  I think I like the nostalgia of hunting over those old decoys more than anything.
> 
> 
> plus....... they WONT sink!


Only if you run over them with your pickup will they sink


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 30, 2017)

rnelson,

I don't own any true magnum sized decoys, but they're significantly larger than my other G&H divers, which are oversized. I've burlapped and I've restle-coated with glue/sawdust...I know it's more expensive, but if I were to do it all over again (or when I redo my current decoys), I would use epoxy instead of glue. You'll end up with a tougher, lighter decoy than either of the other 2 methods.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 30, 2017)

duck-dawg said:


> rnelson,
> 
> I don't own any true magnum sized decoys, but they're significantly larger than my other G&H divers, which are oversized. I've burlapped and I've restle-coated with glue/sawdust...I know it's more expensive, but if I were to do it all over again (or when I redo my current decoys), I would use epoxy instead of glue. You'll end up with a tougher, lighter decoy than either of the other 2 methods.




I got them in and sent them off to a guy to redo them. I want to get into it, but right now we are in the beggining stages of building a house and spare time is a premium. They were fairly large decoys. I decided to turn the 72s into wigeon and I am swapping heads for a better match. I put the old restles on the mantel for now and I still don't know what I am going to do with the 81s. Now those are some magnum decoys


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 31, 2017)

Use them


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 31, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Use them



I will at some point. Right now they are painted as old black ducks. I just have to decide what I want them to be.


----------



## dfhooked (Apr 1, 2017)

Robbie- make sure your wife lets you build an insane asylumn at the new house for all your decoys. It's not a mans cave it's a insane asylum. Good thing she liked Mexico.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 13, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I will at some point. Right now they are painted as old black ducks. I just have to decide what I want them to be.



I have 24 of them and had them flocked they move in the slightest breeze, but they did mark easy before I had them redone


----------

